# 3D fft FORTRAN



## spb (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi,

I need a 3D fft library for the Macintosh that is FORTRAN based.  

fftw (with fma) is suppose to provide this, but the binary install does not provide the FORTRAN part of the library.  When i try to build it from scratch (in Panther) using the g77 options in configure I'm told:

Couldn't figure out how to link C and Fortran; switching to --disable-fortran

I've invested about a week of time trying to figure out how to solve this and can't seem to get it right.  

The large software package that I'm trying to port from Unix to Mac is all in FORTRAN and I don't want to have to deal with linking C and FORTRAN.  

The Macintosh vDSP vecLibs are only 1D and 2D.

The fft is only taken once during the calculation so it doesn't have to be a fast fft routine, just one that is accurate.  

I've looked at the routine in Numerical Recipes, but this project is GPL'd and I don't think that the routines from NR can be distributed without the publisher's consent.  

Has anyone been able to compile fftw using g77 on Panther?  Is there another 3D fft fortran library that is compatible with GPL that I can use?  

Maybe I'm just being lazy and I should sit down and write one, but it seems as if there must be something already built.  

Thanks,
sb


----------



## ksv (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't have the magic solution, but you may want to check the apple-scitech mailing list where your question is more likely to be read by the right people:

http://lists.apple.com/mailman/listinfo


----------



## davidbeynon (Sep 29, 2005)

netlib (http://netlib.org) is a good place to find fortran code.  There should be something for you there.


----------



## Viro (Sep 29, 2005)

Why not try installing it via Fink? fftw used to compile fine when I used fink under Panther.


----------



## davidbeynon (Sep 29, 2005)

It is easy enough to build a multi dimensional FFT routine if you have a 1D version.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_Fourier_transform#Multidimensional_FFT_algorithms


----------

